# Elos 215G LPS & Zoa's Paly's



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

My friend tank  all nice and high end stuffs


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Close pics .......


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

would be nice to see with full lighting...I bet the colours are awesome!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

more pictures ............


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Tristan said:


> would be nice to see with full lighting...I bet the colours are awesome!


Will take some more pics under 100% full lighting , pics taken by phone under LED light very hard to make it good


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Some more pics to show off


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Love this one banggggggg!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

This picture for my avatar love it :x


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow very colourfu. 

+1 on full lighting shots!


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

jmb said:


> Wow very colourfu.
> 
> +1 on full lighting shots!


The daylight went off  full light pic will follow


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice!!!! + for pictures with whites on


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I love those my clementines  but I would like to see with whites.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

explor3r said:


> Nice!!!! + for pictures with whites on


Not my tank , he not allowed me to turn more whites on cause this tank hang over on top with 5 Radians Pro and running with 60% or less , all LPS and Zoa's they do not like too much light , anyway here some pics with full light on


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> I love those my clementines  but I would like to see with whites.


 will try take some full light pics


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

zoapaly said:


> will try take some full light pics


Can I be his friend too? Lol

Those are every beautiful zoas and palys.

By any chance are the zoas to the right of the Rastas purple hornets?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

This monti sick ......*Blue rim , red polyps , yellow and orange boby *
Pic can't see anything because the light too bright , saw it in person it look crazy ...anyway just wanna share


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Can I be his friend too? Lol
> 
> Those are every beautiful zoas and palys.
> 
> By any chance are the zoas to the right of the Rastas purple hornets?


Tell me which one ? and yes you can , he's very friendy and nice person , always make buyer happy  I can give you his phone number )


----------

